# How to hang a harness for a draft horse



## hobbyfarmer

We are new to horses and recently acquired a beautiful belgian with a full work harness with collar, etc. I am trying to set up a small tack room and I would like to know the best way to hang the harness when it is not in use. I am thinking I would like to hang the harness on the tack room wall. I even have the plans for making a wooden wall hook for hanging harness but the plans do not say how many hooks to use. I don't know how many hooks I should use or where the hooks should be positioned in relation to the harness, or the distance the hooks should be off the floor, etc. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GreyRay

Dad just took a piece of flat bar steel, bent it into the shape of a hook, and bolted it into the side of our tack room about 6ft off the ground, for ours...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hobbyfarmer

Thanks for your info. But did your dad just use one hook or did he use 2 or more ? thanks


----------



## smrobs

We use harness hooks to hang ours, no less than 2 hooks per set of harness, 3 if it is an especially large/heavy set. I wish I had a good picture but this is the type of hooks that we use, though ours are much simpler, smoother, and black.


We use one hook to hold the front end of the harness and another to hold the back end. Some people will hang the whole thing on one hook like this









Here is a link to a site that has a couple of pictures of a harness room and you can kinda see how everything is hung.
WHITBREAD SHIRES


----------



## DJD

I have a team harness with collars & hames. I'm still in the process of organizing my tack room, but here's what I do for the time being ...

I use one big hook to hang the hames from (with the lines gathered and half-hitched around one hame), then the breeching hangs by a separate hook by the top ring of the breeching. I don't hang my collars yet, but I plan to mount a longer heavy-duty plant holder/hook so that I can put the collars up, too.

The bridles hang from a separate hook.

So, all in all, I use four hooks for the entire team harness, and two more for each bridle.

The trainer who taught my horses how to drive just used one extra-long hook for the whole harness, but he hung the collars & bridles on a separate hook


----------



## draftrider

I have a driving harness for my QH, and I use a wall mounted saddle rack. I slide the britchen on first, then the surcingle, then the breastplate. I hang the bridle on the hook underneath, and roll the lines up and set them on top.


----------



## hobbyfarmer

Thanks so much, everyone for your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

A good friend of mine uses garden hose hangers. The cheap metal ones nothing fancy, he hung them the appropriate height from the floor so nothing touches it, and bent the half moon piece that the hose rests on down towards the floor so that it supported the shape of the harness.


----------



## hobbyfarmer

Thanks for the info.


----------

